# Noise Marine colour test model



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

OK, so...I've had this idea in my head for ages now for Noise Marines which was to paint them to like Steve Vai's crazy swirl-finish guitars:

In the books Noise Marines are described as this demented mish-mash of clashing colours that's hard to even look at, but most of the time when you see actual Noise Marine miniatures they're just pink and black. The fluff says every colour ever, all at once...the models are pink and black. This bugs me (I have a similar mini-rant about Tzeentch Marines, who cleave to the Great Mutator and Changer Of The Ways, and are *always* sodding blue and gold!). So, I tried to get as close as I could to the swirl-guitar paint job on this paint test model; yes, I know, the metals aren't fully highlighted, but the main focus of this is the armour colours. 




























The current plan is to paint up one squad of Dark Vengeance Chosen (with some conversion work on them just to make them individual, they're hard to convert much with all the detail that's on them and given how they assemble) in this colour scheme so they can function as Noise Marines or Slaaneshi Chosen. This colour scheme is an absolute _bitch_ to paint but I think it looks kind of distinctive, so I'm curious to see what people think of my first attempt at a genuinely noisy Noise Marine...


_____


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Aaaggh my eyes! 
To be honest I understand where you're going and I like ut. Away from the mainstream noicemarine. I think the scheme is a great start but don't be afraid of pink since it is hard to match. In some areas you have blues and greens, red and orange, Green and yellow. Colours that generaly goes well.Try to think against that and I think you could have a good eyesore for your noicematines. I also think you don't need to get every colour on there. Choosing three or four and mismatch them should do the trick and I don't think you should need to stay to the same three-four colours throughout the squad. 
Hope it made sense.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

I should have added that the sword is all blues and greens deliberately, to differentiate it from the rest of the model; I didn't want it to look like another part of the armour. This way it's still multi-coloured, but distinctly separate.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey Svart, 
I share your frustration, but I think the explanation is a simple one. Noise marines are described as essentially hideous to normal sensibilities, and most people want to enjoy looking at their models. 

I think your solution (and inspiration) is a good one. There are some very garish JEM guitars. And hey, what's not to like about swirl spin-art marines?

The one quality in the JEM example you posted which I think would have been beneficial to include was the black. Right now everything is colorful and saturated but I don't think there's enough contrast in the values. The colors seem too mid-toned. More thin stripes of dark colours will make the saturated colors stand out.

My knee jerk reaction with the weapons is to leave them more simple, or paint on some sort of filigree/decoration. I tend to think of noise marines as visually discordant but for some reason I don't think of the weapons as colorful. I think of the weapons as well made and even overwrought, with the volume and damage of the weapon being sufficient.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

Svartmetall said:


> I should have added that the sword is all blues and greens deliberately, to differentiate it from the rest of the model; I didn't want it to look like another part of the armour. This way it's still multi-coloured, but distinctly separate.


Plus, this way, when they shred people into little chunks the red contrasts nicely against the sword!


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

You read my mind :biggrin:


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

although i understand the "why"..i fell there is just too many colours..i agree with what was said about maybe only picking a few colours per model..and when you combine them with an entire squad would look better. 
but its a great idea!


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Utterly awful mate, which I suppose is exactly what you are looking for. Is the term "you paint ghastly really well" a compliment you pay people, if I was playing against you, I'd throw every shot against them just to get them off the board!


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

@Oldman78 considering how ugly and noisy they are supposed to be, they might as well be decoy marines.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

What a fucking eyesore. Hits the nail on the head perfectly, great work!


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Whew, brave man, Svart, going where none of us dare. And exposing us as the cowards and aesthetic-bound that we are, unworthy of gazing upon the Dark Prince...


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

After further consideration I think these look more like chaos marines painted by one of the fauves. 

Matisse Marines perhaps?


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

I'd say it would drive you insane, Svart, if I didn't already know you were!

I have thought about doing something similar (more with different patterns for each armor piece in two garish colors) but decided I'd never finish it.

Completely awesome if you pull it off though!


----------

